# Cruciate ligament surgery tomorrow



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My little dog is having cruciate ligament surgery tomorrow and already I'm a bundle of nerves and feeling pretty anxious. I haven't had to go through any surgeries with our dogs before.

She is having a type of tight rope surgery done and she will be at the vet for 2 days.

I wanted to ask if anyone here has been through this with their dog and what I might expect after the surgery.
So far I know I need to ice her leg a few times a day, do some movement with the leg and some massage as well.
I will be home with her for the first week after the op.

How did you cope with all the normal things you do with and for your dog and were there things you would have done differently in hindsight? For instance, the toileting and feeding when they can't walk around.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery!
Our rottie Zeus (RIP) had both his knees done; but he had the TPLO kind. Much more invasive since he was a big dog. I was actually really amazed at when I went to pick him up that he was already walking with it. We had a towel under him for support. After reading about the recovery, I was really nervous before the first surgery. We did it over the holidays so he was not by himself for the first month. It really was a piece of cake. I had lined the bathroom floor with these foam pads that look like jig saw puzzle pieces so he could stay in there and not slip. He didn't like being in there by himself, so I spent almost 2 months sleeping on the floor with with him. That was the worst of it. I also had him in physical therapy so by his follow up appt. he was doing water therapy which was a huge help. I would suggest if you have that available you check it out. It will really help.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My crazy 13 month old lab puppy Java had both knees done back to back, 10 weeks apart...she had 2 TPLOs. She was down (restricted to an ex-pen) for 9 months straight while she recovered from both surgeries. 
Best advice-establish a routine right away. It will make things much easier and smoother.
Keep on top of the pain meds for the first few days.
Also, cover any slippery floors with rugs-you can get shop runner at Home Depot for cheap. You DO NOT want your dog slipping on the floors after this type of surgery. 
As for heat/ice/massage...only do it if your dog tolerates it well. If you dog doesn't like it, don't do it-they could hurt themselves trying to get away from it. It's not totally necessary. Java did not like the ice/heat, so we didn't do it. No problems. 
Really rest them for the first 2 weeks-don't overdo things at all. 5 minute potty breaks, 3-5 times a day, no stairs, etc. Just take it slow and you guys will be fine...slow and steady wins the race!!

Something we did that really kept Java's spirits up-laid a blanket outside in the sun and laid on it with her, sometimes sharing ice cream. We kept her on leash of course, but the outside time really keeps their spirits up.

Good luck!!
If you have any questions, feel free to ask!!

Gina, Java & Moka


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I had one dog that had three ligament surgeries - I am senile and it's been over 15 years but I don't remember him not being able to walk? Maybe it was a different kind of surgery. we did have all carpet, though - no floors to slip on, no stairs and when outside he was just in the grass. i don't remember how long it was before he got back to normal, but i probaby let him do it too soon since he had to have a second surgery on one leg and it never gained full use.


----------



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone and thank you so much for the replies. My little girl was so excited to be going to the vet this morning but when I had to leave her there she was so scared and the look on her face when I had to leave her was heart breaking.

I was so nervous this morning and didn't get much sleep last night. Your good wishes are much appreciated.

Thank you also for your tips. I will see what she can tolerate after the operation and will definitely take it easy with her for the first 2 weeks. Easter is this Friday already and I have some time off to be with her. I have a puppy pen for her that I am setting up at home and we have quite a few nice days coming up for the rest of the week so I will make sure we spend some quality time together out in the sunshine. I love the idea of sharing an ice cream, lol. Nice.

We have mostly floorboards in our house but they aren't finished so she won't slip and slide on them. I just need to lift her down off the back deck and make sure that she won't try to jump up on my bed which is where she usually spends her time snoozing. I'll put some boxes on the bed to deter her from that.

I will talk to the vet about physical therapy when I pick her up tomorrow afternoon. The vet also mentioned some water therapy and I think there is a dog pool nearby that have the treadmill in the water. Of course I'll have to wait until the stitches come out but I think my dog will look forward to that.


The surgeon said this morning that her other leg wasn't the best either but she hasn't shown any trouble with it as far as I can see. At least if that one goes too one day I'll know what to expect.

I'll be speaking to the vet late afternoon to see how it all went and no doubt I'll have a few Baileys when I get home tonight!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I got a brace for my dogs leg and did physical therapy he is doing awesome now and back to training I do AKC hunt test so lots of running jumping.


----------



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, it's been good news. Apart from the vet asking me which leg to operate on and giving me a near coronary, all ended up going well and she's had the surgery (on the right leg thank goodness).

I will be picking my little cutie up tonight so am looking forward to seeing her but very anxious about how she will look and feel.

Chocx2, I'm glad I read your post because I was going to ask about a leg brace but it already slipped my mind again. I'll write myself a note straight away so I can ask the vet when I get there.

I'm so nervous about all the after care that I have to do but hopefully I'll get through it all and she will have a 100% recovery.

Thank you again to everyone who posted.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck. I know the after care will be a pain but hopefully not too bad and she'll end up good as new.

And especially nice he operated on the correct leg!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Once you settle into a steady, consistent routine the after care/recovery will go smoothly and quickly.
We went through 4 surgeries back to back...a total of 1 year of having at least 1 dog in recovery...getting into a routine is the only way I managed to stay sane. 
It'll go by quicker than you think!!

At this point a brace is a waste of money-the surgery was done to stabilize the leg, so a brace is unnecessary and may give a false sense of security. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Keep us posted on how the surgery went and good luck.


----------

